# Picture this soundtrack



## Guest

Where can I find the artists playlist for this flick? I have the movie but Im not anywhere to watch the credits right now! Google is not helping


----------



## romesaz

be forwarned, I had the hardest time finding all the tunes on the playlist.
I had found a site a coupla months back that had all the playlists for most major movies, but I MAY still have it only on my home laptop. I'm at work now, and will check at home in the evening. Not making any promises though.

Here's a partial list from a few movies:

I think it starts with Optimistic, then somewhere in the middle are a few tunes from Picture This (but it's a combination from 4 or 5 movies, each one has bout 12-16 tracks, so you can see I only found a fraction of the tunes)

1. Silversun Pickups - Rusted Wheel (6:00)
2. TV on the Radio - Wolf Like Me (4:39)
3. Donovan - Season Of The Witch (4:55)
4. Eric B. & Rakim - Don't Sweat The Technique (4:22)
5. 05 - C'Mon C'Mon - The Von Bondies (2:13)
6. Clipse - Ain't Cha (4:41)
7. 07 - Jämna Plågor [-] (3:07)
8. Blonde Redhead - Spring And By Summer Fall (4:15)
9. Busta Rhymes - I Love My Bitch (Feat. Kelis & Will.I.Am) (3:47)
10. The Ark - One Of Us Is Gonna Die Young (3:30)
11. Ratatat - Wildcat (4:20)
12. Junior Boys - In The Morning (4:42)
13. Royksopp - Circuit Breaker (5:24)
14. 14 - Just a Little Bit More (3:34)
15. Chicago - 25 or 6 to 4 (4:49)
16. Dolly Parton - Jolene (2:41)
17. Turbonegro - Sell Your Body (To The Night) (4:21)
18. Zion I - ride (3:31)
19. Wolfmother - White Unicorn (5:01)
20. NoFX - The Seperation Of Church And Skate (2:50)
21. Shiny Toy Guns - Don't Cry Out (4:10)
22. Dexy's Midnight Runners - Come On Eileen (4:35)
23. Gang Starr - Code Of The Streets (3:29)
24. Arcade Fire - Neighborhood #3 (Power Out) (5:12)
25. DJ Shadow - Mutual Slump (4:04)
26. Lady Sovereign - Random (3:27)
27. Ambulance LTD - Sugar Pill (4:39)
28. The Rakes - Retreat (2:58)
29. Daft Punk - Aerodynamic (3:27)
30. Muse - Map of the Problematiqué (4:18)
31. Editors - Munich (3:46)
32. Shiny Toy Guns - Le Disko (3:23)



EDIT2: here's something I found with a google search. List seems complete. Let me know if you find anything I didn't.

Mack Dawg - Picture This


----------



## Guest

Songs From The Shred is a website that has a lot of soundtrack info for snowboard videos. Just note that not all of the soundtracks have complete listings.

Another thing you can do to find out the soundtrack for a video is watch the credits at the end as they usually list all of the music...


----------



## funner

*Best Place is Snowboardsoundtracks.com*

The Best Place is Snowboard Soundtracks to find all the soundtracks you need. They have the most out of any other website.


----------



## funner

Snowboarding Blog


----------



## rwauthority

Ride With Authority. | Just another WordPress.com site

With links to songs!


----------



## Max Power

You get more then 250 Complete snowboardmovie Soundtracks at www.sportpantoffel.de. Even hundreds of Soundtracks from Ski, BMX, mtb,motox and wakeboard-Movies


----------

